# Weeping Willow Problems



## Pianolady (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi! I have a beautiful Wisconsin (?) Weeping Willow in my front yard that we planted as just a twig. Now on the trunk and major branches there are somewhat gaping holes? where it looks like the trunk is opening up and/or being eaten or bored into by something? This tree is approximately 8 years old and very precious to us. What is happening and what do we do? Also -- our gardener completely prunes all minor branches off each February -- is this appropriate? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 30, 2008)

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## masterarbor (Apr 1, 2008)

let us take a peek.


----------

